# Driving into Cyprus



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi There,

I am new to the forum but could someone tell me what options I have for driving into Cyprus from mainland Europe?

I am originally British but have been residing in Serbia for almost 6 years now. Its time for a change and I am highly considering Cyprus as I have family there.

I am self employed and earn a decent enough amount of money so Cyprus would be mostly affordable for me.

That being said, I am currently considering the HOW of the idea. Can I just load all of my belongings into my car, and a trailer, drive on down to Greece or Turkey and find a ferry to take me, my car and my stuff across to Cyprus?

I already know that for a stay longer than 6 months, I would have to register my car in Cyprus and I've figured out a lot of the other stuff, but the physical act of getting me and my car and my stuff over to Cyprus is where I am currently stuck.

My current visa for Serbia expires soon so this is something I would be looking to do sooner rather than later.

I have looked through some previous threads here but the information is all older so potentially out of date and I of course need current info.

Thanks for any help
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am new to the forum but could someone tell me what options I have for driving into Cyprus from mainland Europe?
> 
> ...


Hi!

Welcome to the forum!

You can take your car and trolley, drive to Athens and take the Salamis line freighter to Limassol. Take 42 hours. You can not come from Turkey to the north of Cyprus, you will have huge problems by the border, and will probably be refused registration of your car.

How to register your car and to what cost really depend on what make of car and if it comes with Serbia plates


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I have heard that the Salamis line freighter to Limassol only accept CARGO in Greece, and not people. Is there any truth to that? Would I need to load the car, then fly to Cyprus and meet it on the other side?

I found a Ferry from South Turkey to Kyrenia, but I have heard the same as you about having issues driving South from Kyrenia.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I have heard that the Salamis line freighter to Limassol only accept CARGO in Greece, and not people. Is there any truth to that? Would I need to load the car, then fly to Cyprus and meet it on the other side?
> 
> I found a Ferry from South Turkey to Kyrenia, but I have heard the same as you about having issues driving South from Kyrenia.


They take limited number of people but it is a freighter and not a cruise ship.
It is very easy to fly from Athens to Limassol and wait for the ship. I have done that a couple of times and the flight was about 80 € and a taxi from the Lavrio harbor to airport about 40€.

The Republic of Cyprus don't consider Kyrenia as a legal point of entry to Cyprus, and you will probably not be able to register your car here


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

OK thank you for the information. I am currently considering all the various options for getting my possesions over into Cyprus, including my car. Its a fairly new car, so I am not eager to sell it and buy another vehicle in Cyprus.

I will attempt to contact Salamis.

As a side question, would I have any problems legally, with a Left Hand Drive vehicle in Cyprus?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> OK thank you for the information. I am currently considering all the various options for getting my possesions over into Cyprus, including my car. Its a fairly new car, so I am not eager to sell it and buy another vehicle in Cyprus.
> 
> I will attempt to contact Salamis.
> 
> As a side question, would I have any problems legally, with a Left Hand Drive vehicle in Cyprus?


No, you would not, I have one myself. Only thing is that not many insurance companies will insure it but we use Atlantic and they are very good. A little more expensive but OK


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you. Can you give me some idea about insurance costs, or some contact information for the company you mentioned? I have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS+, on a 1598cc engine.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thank you. Can you give me some idea about insurance costs, or some contact information for the company you mentioned? I have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LS+, on a 1598cc engine.


Sorry I can't it is very individual

Paphos Branch
44, Georgiou Griva Digeni Ave.
8047 PAPHOS
P.O. Box 61093
8130 PAPHOS

Tel: + 357 (22) 886 260
Fax: + 357 (26) 947 705
Email: [email protected]

I have a VW Passat with the same engine size and we pay 350 € per year for the minimum insurance


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Great I'll contact them when nessesary. Initially I will bring my car in on its Serbian Registration. I already have European wide insurance which would cover Cyprus until I register the car there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Great I'll contact them when nessesary. Initially I will bring my car in on its Serbian Registration. I already have European wide insurance which would cover Cyprus until I register the car there.


Make sure you have all registration info about the car. You can legally drive it for 6 months here, then the registration must be ready


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Understood. That works fine for me. With the expense of the actual move, anything that I can put off until later is golden!


----------

